# Hilton Head fishing?



## Bitz (May 23, 2010)

Anyone fished Hilton Head, any advice you can give is appreciated! 
We are staying in Sea Pines, and will have our bikes so we can get around a bit. I don't have surf fishing gear but not opposed to getting it if that's what is best. Was thinking of fishing lagoons and intercoastal with my walleye gear. What do you think? Or recommend? Thanks!
Bitz


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

I did my best last year in September down by salty dog in sea pines, parked there and took the long walk to the inlet and caught a ton of fish mainly jacks sharks and rays but it was a blast! Should be some reds in surf too if your okay with a big bite or two a day


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Medium Spinning rods at inlets or under bridges casting yellow or white Gulp twister tail on a jig are usually good for speckled trout! Gotcha rigs on piers for Spanish Mackerel - jerk motion when reeling in - like you don’t want to catch any fish - usually entices a bite! Good Luck!


----------



## Bitz (May 23, 2010)

Thanks guys, I will give it a shot and report back here if I do any good. Thanks!


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

make sure you flush out your freshwater equipment salt water plays hell on them if you don't


----------



## Ravbuck (Jul 29, 2009)

I just got back from vacation on HH with the kids and grandkids. We only fished the beach at Palmetto Dunes on out going tide. Lots of mullet running the beach. Caught one 4.5 bull shark on frozen mullet ,lots of small whiting and rays on squid. Grandkids enjoyed catching the small ones and my son was worn out after he beached the shark. Used a freshwater Walleye outfit for the small ones and a medium heavy rod with a little larger spring reel for the shark with 40lb braid. Lots of fun. Enjoy your visit and good luck.


----------



## Bitz (May 23, 2010)

Ravbuck said:


> I just got back from vacation on HH with the kids and grandkids. We only fished the beach at Palmetto Dunes on out going tide. Lots of mullet running the beach. Caught one 4.5 bull shark on frozen mullet ,lots of small whiting and rays on squid. Grandkids enjoyed catching the small ones and my son was worn out after he beached the shark. Used a freshwater Walleye outfit for the small ones and a medium heavy rod with a little larger spring reel for the shark with 40lb braid. Lots of fun. Enjoy your visit and good luck.


Wow, that's a big one! Hope I do half that well 😁


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh you can certainly tie into a big shark or ray off the beach. I had one or the other almost spool me out a couple years ago, and that was on a 12' surf outfit with a large spinning reel and about 300 yards of 40# braid. I had to break it off when I started to see the bare spool. No idea what it was, but it had to have been a shark or a ray. I couldn't do a thing with it, even on that large of a rod and reel.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Watch for snakes and gators.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

X2 what Upland recommended! I would even add to that - take your reels apart and clean out and relube when you get back! Salt tears up freshwater gear fast!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Bitz said:


> Anyone fished Hilton Head, any advice you can give is appreciated!
> We are staying in Sea Pines, and will have our bikes so we can get around a bit. I don't have surf fishing gear but not opposed to getting it if that's what is best. Was thinking of fishing lagoons and intercoastal with my walleye gear. What do you think? Or recommend? Thanks!
> Bitz



You might enjoy 'hanging out' here for a while,,,,,, (my #2 place) SO much to learn! ;>)

Great Day Casting to Tailing Reds | NC Angler Forums


----------

